# Faller



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I intend to try and build a Faller layout one day and have been collecting bits and pieces as they come by! Any one else here have Faller tracks?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Dave- no Faller track here, but I have always liked Faller's realism and variety of track. My father in law was into model railroading and he was from the UK. He had lots of railroading books. I would just ogle at the pictures with Faller slot car tracks integrated with the railroad.
Can't wait to see you get started.
Jim


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I own a faller VW bug and just love it. I bought it at a slot car show because it was a bug and it was in its original box. When I got it home I realized it had no back bumper and both screw posts were mostly gone. I have cast a new back bumper and rigged the screw posts to hold for now. I guess I am in to turd polishing.

The Faller tracks really have great detail. Can't wait to see what you do with all of that.

Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can't beat the variety of track and buildings Faller put out. The double turn off looks really cool. I also like the fact they went the extra mile to make them powered. I'm studying these tracks as close as I can from the pictures as these types of tracks are what I'm looking to cook up down the road. I would say you got a pretty good start KD!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow! Impressive collection!!!*



kiwidave said:


> I intend to try and build a Faller layout one day and have been collecting bits and pieces as they come by! Any one else here have Faller tracks?


Hi Dave,

nice collection of track and accsssories you gathered together! :thumbsup: Quite hard to get hold of that stuff over there, wasn´t it?

How many more boxes full of track and stuff do you need?   The Faller system was so popular that you still get that it´s still quite easily obtainable (and affordable) over here.

I think shipping will be the hardest part... :drunk:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think I've told this story here before, but it was a looooong time ago... apologies if you've heard it.

When I was like 14 or 15, I had a shoebox full of slot cars ranging from AFX nonmags to early 440s. I loved to run them, but I didn't have a permanent layout, and the track I had was old TycoPro circa 1973 and more and more pieces were losing their tabs every time I set it up.

I was in a hobby store one day that specialized in trains and I noticed this cool-looking gray track, and there was a sign that said it was on clearance. I asked about it, and the guy essentially gave me a big shopping bag full of the stuff, I think it was all he had left, for five bucks. I remember it stunk trying to ride my bike home carrying that bag, but there was enough in it that I got my dad to help me put together a 4x8 table and built a decent-sized amateur-landscaped layout on it--one end went through the mountains, and the other had a little town (you've seen the buildings--7-11, Roadside Inn restaurant, Freezees Ice Cream, like that). 

I remember thinking the track was very clicky-clacky with some of my cars, and noticing the little raised traction ridges for Thunderjet-width cars, but I only had two Tjets at the time and neither ran. The funny part was that the longest straights I had were something like 6-inchers... apparently the shop had already sold out of the longer pieces when I got there. No wonder it was noisy with all those joints. Since we didn't have the wonders of teh intarwebs back then, I never knew anything else about Faller and it never even occurred to me that they made longer track pieces.

Then I turned 16 and got my license... all that stuff got taken down and put away in boxes. Luckily, it escaped the yard sale monster--I still have all the track in a box in the basement. (The buildings are on my current layout.) I actually found a really neat little box of Faller track pieces at an antique store a couple years ago and added it to the collection... some weird little 30 and 45 and 60 degree curves and a two piece hairpin and I think an intersection...

Also, it's interesting that when I got back into the hobby around 2000 and discovered Atlas/Lionel track, I loved it because of the connection system which is the same as Faller (though the lane spacing is different). I actually have used lots of my Faller track connectors on my current Atlas/Lionel layout...

[/ramble]

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kd,
You're off to a great start! Keep plugging away, Faller makes a great looking layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yep it's more like a train set up really. I think that's the appeal for me. Claus I have a big box of tracks and 3 near complete sets as well. There are still buildings I would like to get some day! 
Joe I will get some better pics. I do have a few sets of turn offs with points and could send a set to you if they will help??
Memories aye ParkRNDL!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, KD, but no need to send them. Just a close up of the mechanicals is all I need. I'm looking to kind of replicate the switch somehow or another, maybe using RR switch machines for the guts.. I'm a long ways off from messing with this stuff, so I'm more in the thinking phase at this point.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure if the price is right but here's some Faller on the bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120519546131&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey KD, Just for info, in the final stages of the system Faller imported Aurora cars and certain parts for their sets. As some items had either Aurora tracksincorporated, like the race control center or a special terminal track was needed, like in the case of the blazing brake cars. Faller opted for the creation of adapter tracks instead of creating their own terminal tracks or converting the Aurora parts.
With that adapter you can use both ttrack systems and having the best of both worlds.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Btw the double turn off is made only for opposing traffic and not for racing as on each one only one lane can be switched for turn off.

For slotcarman, go for an outside RR switch mechanism as the Faller varity tends to get very hot and eventually will melt through the track when the magnetic coil is constantly switched on. This can easily happen as on later switch boxes the buttons can be locked in the 'on' position by a 90° rotation.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep. I knew just by looking at it. Those switch machines are like Atlas RR switch machines. Momentary push button switches only!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Foxkilo that is very interesting!


----------

